# Section 61 Experience?



## mautz

Has anyone been under Section 61 and still in NZ and tried to apply for either a Partnership Work Visa or extend their Working Holiday Visa (UK citizen)? Is it even possible to extend your Working Holiday under Section 61?

Background: Applied for partnership work visa same day as my partner applied for his work visa with his new employer (before my current visa ran out!) but mine was returned and had to be resubmtited (after visa ran out!) and was therefore treated as a request under sec 61. It has since been declined while my partner's was still in processing, so requested again under sec. 61 but declined again. Partners work visa has now been approved, so I'm preparing another request under sec. 61. 

Should I request to ahve my original partnership work visa application considered OR should I request to extend my working holiday visa to allow me to submit something else (I qualify for residency, for example).

Has anybody had first or second hand experience and any advice on what immigration NZ expect to see in a request?


----------

